# Dribbly Wand



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

No, not that one!

Joystick steam wand has started to drip, no problem if I remember to leave it over the drip tray but can leave a puddle on the floor if I forget.

Has as anyone got a link or advice on how to service it?

Cheers


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry I don't have direct advice, but it might be worth posting the make and model?

p.s. well done for covering off the doubt with your opener though ;-)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Haha

Could be a gona ask Chris.

What machine.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

If my memory is right, it is an Orchestrale Nota....give BB a ring. I am sure they will sort you out matey


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

expanded parts diagram:

https://www.1st-line.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/Nota.pdf


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

Bingo!

frustratingly that parts diagram shows conventional twist knobs, not joysticks

i have asked B.B. for advice - waiting for their response. but still unclear as to how joysticks work or get taken apart/serviced


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

Got great help from Jordan at BB. Have managed to reverse the washer and will be ordering a new one soon


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You'll also need 2 rubber seals (no.3 on schematic) for the shaft.


----------

